# FX5 Water Flow Route



## Nicole

Hello,

I've been trying to search for the info online but have had no success. Can anyone tell me which the direction the water flows inside the FX5 canister? I'm trying to figure out where to put certain types of media. Does it enter the circumference where the foam pads are and then up through the centre? Anyone put the polishing pads in the circumference of the last tray instead of in the centre of the top tray?

TIA.


----------



## tony1928

The FX5 water path is bizarre. I hope I'm getting this right. Flows into the canister and down the tube to the bottom, then water goes up through the outside foam to the top, then down the middle bio media baskets til it gets to the bottom and then into the pump and then up through the tube and out back to the tank. If that flow path is correct, then i would put polishing pads at the top if you want to use them. I always found the pads clogged too fast though and bring the flow almost to a stop. I don't use them anymore.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It is rather bizarre. Tony has the flow correct I believe but the media placement reversed. Because of the water flow in the centre, the bottom basket is actually the last stage so you'll want polishing pads down at the bottom. The manual numbers the stages. Here's a pdf version online: http://ca-en.hagen.com/File/da5e8f69-366f-453e-8b3d-c8c82ff3c4c3

As Tony said though, I would not use the FX5 for polishing at all. One of the reasons the FX5 exists is high flow rate. It's 920 gph at the pump and 607 gph with media in (published). I've found posts online that stated it's more like 450 after it gets dirty. If you put in a polishing bad, you're really clogging it up fast and probably reducing the flow rate after a few days of use to 1/2 of the rated flow rate with media in. If you want to polish the water, it's better to use a slower, smaller canister such as an Eheim classic. Then it won't clog as fast.


----------



## jbyoung00008

I agree with polishing pads at the bottom as they are supposed to be placed in the last stage of filtration. I just cleaned my FX5 this morning. The pollishing pads will slow it down for sure but if you dont mind cleaning the filter again in a week or your tank needs a good polish than go for it. I use the Marineland HOT Magnum filter for Polishing. It hangs on to the side of the tank and has an easy to clean micron filter.


----------



## tony1928

Hey guys, I agree with you that the bottom basket is the last stage of bio filtration. I just felt it made sense to me as its all bio filtration down the middle anyway, no mechanical at all. If that's the case, why not do it at the top. Also, an added bonus was that as the pad clogged so quickly, having it on top made it quicker to replace. Lol. Yup, I don't use them anymore.


----------



## jbyoung00008

tony1928 said:


> Hey guys, I agree with you that the bottom basket is the last stage of bio filtration. I just felt it made sense to me as its all bio filtration down the middle anyway, no mechanical at all. If that's the case, why not do it at the top. Also, an added bonus was that as the pad clogged so quickly, having it on top made it quicker to replace. Lol. Yup, I don't use them anymore.


I agree with you tony. I wondered why the bottom aswell but I read on the fluval webpage that pollishing pads should be the last stage. An advantage to having it at the front would be your bio media wouldnt get clogged by waste the filter pads missed. I think either way works. Everyone has their own way of doing things.


----------



## bcorchidguy

For polishing, go with what JB said, that Hot magnum is awesome, I used to put diatom powder in mine and as long as you rinse it out after polishing the thing was bullet proof. I was actually in King Ed's the other day looking for one. As JB said, it has a micron filter and it works really well but for once in a while use that diatom powder will filter down to a micron I think. I would only use about 2 TBLS so a small bag lasts a long time but like I say after using the powder, give the Magnum a very thorough cleaning.

Douglas


----------



## tony1928

Yeah, I don't think the pads are a great choice anyways, but I agree with JB, the micron filter is the way to go if you want sparkling clean water.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's also possible to add a thin layer of very coarse foam like the top of the new Eheims to trap debris so that the bottom baskets can do their jobs better.


----------



## Nicole

Thanks everyone. I don't actually use polishing pads but just needed to know where the last stage was, but thanks for the tip anyways. The fluval ad shows water entering the whole canister from top to bottom so I was confused. They numbered the baskets 1, 2, 3 from top to bottom but now I know they were referring to the center of the basket and not the perimeter.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's also possible to add a thin layer of very coarse foam like the top of the new Eheims to trap debris so that the bottom baskets can do their jobs better.

How's the circumferential foam pads is really the biggest weakness of the FX5 IMO, and why no one else does it that way. No matter how you place anything in there, essentially water enters at all levels, so that whatever is in the centre of the baskets is also doing mechanical filtration. Unlike other more traditional canisters, and especially like the low or no bypass Eheims, where the filtration goes from coarse to fine to chemical and biological. It's very noticeable in my Eheims how the detritus decrease as you move through each stage of the filtration.

Having said that though, the FX5 can't be beat for flow and volume, and certainly not bang for buck.


----------



## jbyoung00008

bcorchidguy said:


> For polishing, go with what JB said, that Hot magnum is awesome, I used to put diatom powder in mine and as long as you rinse it out after polishing the thing was bullet proof. I was actually in King Ed's the other day looking for one. As JB said, it has a micron filter and it works really well but for once in a while use that diatom powder will filter down to a micron I think. I would only use about 2 TBLS so a small bag lasts a long time but like I say after using the powder, give the Magnum a very thorough cleaning.
> 
> Douglas


I bought 2 Micron filters. When one is in the filter the other is soaking in a bucket of bleach. I than clean it and soak it in a bucket of chlorine remover. I alternate them every 3 or 4 days. Easiest filter to clean, set up and prime. I have found that the lid will suck air in. So I put a bead of solicone in the lid than placed the orange seal on it lightly. Let it dry. Than I latched it down. Ive never had a problem with it since.


----------

